# Noise Sensitive 2 Year Old



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

My 2 1/2 year old daughter is EXTREMELY sensitive to some noises. For example, if I run the garbage disposal, she's in tears and sometimes shakes. When her daddy blows his nose, it's the same deal. She tolerates the vacuum, but only if she's in her high chair. Otherwise, she'll cry like mad. Also, new toys that make sounds get the same reaction (but not toys she's had for a while).

At first, I figured this was just a phase, but it's been going on for over a year now. I try to warn her if I know something is going to be loud: "Mommy's going to make some noise now, honey." But that doesn't help much. I always hug her and kiss her afterward - and during and afterward, I always assure her the noise won't hurt her. Sometimes, if my husband is home, he'll take her in another room, and this makes her a little less apt to cry.

Have any of you experienced this? How did you help your child past this phase?

My daughter is a former 25 weeker, and the thought has crossed my mind that this could be related to a sensory issue. But she has no longer symptoms that I can see, and she still sees Early Intervention.

Thoughts?

Kristina


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

My dd was like this. I have also worked with several children who were auditorally sensitive. When dd was little, I would warn her about upcoming noise (like you do) and give her the choice to stay with me or go in the other room/upstairs/outside on the deck/someplace else. Also, we avoided things like parades, fireworks, etc. When she was 3 or so we introduced her to ear plugs, which helped her enjoy her first parade and first fireworks. You could also try the big headphones. I have used those with children before and they work well. By the time she turned 4 she had pretty much outgrown it, or learned to adapt in most situations. Someone who doesn't know her well probably wouldn't notice anything at this point. She has always been a loud child, too. She cries loud, screams, yells. When she began to "get over" the noise sensitivity, she also began playing music loud, and she still does this sometimes. It was almost like she was trying to accustom herself to loud things? She followed the same sort of path with a sensitivity to goopy textures (like paint or mud on her hands). For both the sounds and the textures, we avoided what was too much for her, but still made sure to try to expose her bit by bit to different sounds and consistencies. You might want to read THe Highly Sensitive Child and see if it applies to your dd. One thing she talks about (I think it was from that book) is that the loud noise does in fact hurt some people's ears. And a young child truly may experience it as painful, not just scary. My dd was fullterm, BTW. Good luck.


----------



## Gwendolyn's babies (Nov 22, 2007)

Is she getting enough sleep?

Sometimes sleep deprived toddlers/babies get overly upset with loud noises.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Our 6 and 4 y/o are like that. The 6 y/o more so. Our 4 y/o is LOUD and likes to make lots and lots of LOUD noises. But if the garbage disposal starts, forget it.

We warn before a noise will happen and if wwe don't know to warn them then we put our hands over their hands (which are over their ears) and try to "squeeze" out the noise.


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

My dd (now age 9) was like that till about 2 years ago...not so much the vacuum, etc., but other loud noises like thunder, fireworks, and the movie theater. Movies simply terrified her because they were so loud - even if she really wanted to see the movie it was difficult for her. My ds2 (age 2) is the same way with the vacuum and blender - he cries as soon as he hears one of us say that we're going to vacuum. With dd, we did much as you did - warning about the noise beforehand, comforting, etc. - and she *finally* outgrew it. I expect ds2 will be much the same way. It doesn't make it any easier to deal with though, does it?


----------



## tofugirl27 (Dec 16, 2007)

My Nolan has ALWAYS been sensitive to loud noises. He hates the vacuum, and runs for the exit when we try to go to the mall's play center. He tells me with hands on his ears "Too loud!".
Sometimes this goes hand in hand with "highly sensitive" or "sensory integration disorder" - I personally don't like the last label. But it has to do with the nervous system. Here is a great link for more information and a book that looks pretty good.
My hubby and I were so careful about noise, light, and the overall environment when he was born (home water birth), I am not sure how we got such a sensitive lil guy. It may be something that we have no control over I guess.
Is your child sensitive to temperatures as well?


----------



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

Tofu, I don't see a link in your post, as promised.

Anastasia isn't sensitive to temperatures; she does chill easily, but the child doesn't have much fat on her body, either!

It's good to know other kids are going through this. My gut tells me it's normal, but it sure is awful to watch her get so upset over "nothing." She is certainly worse when she's tired, but this is an everyday thing. (According to her doc, she gets enough sleep.)

Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts.

Kristina


----------



## misseks (Jan 12, 2005)

Can you wear her on your back when loud noises are coming, so she feels secure? My dd is very sensitive to loud ambient noise for more than 15 minutes like the Mall or the gym or the grocery store - also the music from the stereos in stores and the bright fluorescent lights - she does a major meltdown!


----------



## kriswrite (Dec 9, 2006)

Holding her doesn't help, unfortunately.

Kristina


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

DD1 is like that - highly sensitive to sound and smell. She HATED us starting the car before she got in, fireworks, sirens, vaccums, etc. We took her to a children's concert with African drumming and it was all we could do to not have her leave the tent. Same with smell - she'll seriously gag walking by a garbage can, and smells her sisters' dipes waaaay before we do. It's gotten more manageable as she got older (she's 4 now; probably desensitized) although she's still not a fan.


----------

